# The Firebox 50W Squonker HD Slideshow



## Alex (25/7/15)

* The Firebox 50W Squonker - (S-Body SCA-3) - HD Slideshow Review *



pauly meatballs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

Thanks @Alex
I love pauly meatballs
And this device looks very interesting
I think for 10ml of juice it needs 2 batteries!

Lol on his chirp about being "stiff" on the one slide
Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (25/7/15)

Very nice looking device. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/7/15)

Nice, and I like the price. Not bad at all for that setup.


----------



## Xhale (25/7/15)

I would stay away. I'll even give my reason
I had a previous version of sbody, and while things were good for a while, they were awry after about 2 months.
In the HD slideshow review, you can see under the 510 pin is some silicon glue shit. The 510 pin is just a longish tube, held in place by that glue. After a while (atty on, atty off..atty on..atty off) the 510 pin can turn in circles.
No worries, except that the wire from the chipset to the 510 pin is under that silicon glue, a thin wire soldered into place. And when the 510 centre pin starts spinning the wire snaps off and your device is dead.

That is why i will stay away.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------

